# Thought on this breeder



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't always agree with some of you guys' assessments on breeders.

I already have some thoughts on this breeder (Mals) but was curious what you guys think and why. 

La Forge Home


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't know a lot about Mals but this breeder seems to work their dogs, health test them and adhere to the standard so I don't see anything wrong just by looking at the website.

This would be someone I would contact to get further information from definitely. 

Are you considering a Mal? I train with a couple and they are neat dogs to watch work.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a breeder I might look into more thoroughly IF I was into Mals, just based on the website.


----------



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

lhczth said:


> This is a breeder I might look into more thoroughly IF I was into Mals, just based on the website.


What do you mean? You mean you like the site?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The dogs, statements made on the site seems good, just ensure that they are accurate. I would want to know more though (temperament, nerve, thresholds, etc.) which would have to be done by both talking to the owners of the dogs, meeting and watching the dogs, etc.

But all in all.. the site/dogs/breeder seem legit and responsible.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am in CT, but haven't heard of this kennel, not that it makes a difference

I also think the website looks ok, but would like to see pedigrees listed which they aren't or I missed them.

When it comes to mals, I would want to see them in person , I have quite a few friends with mals, and they can be quite quirky dogs tho I'd like one some day


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Konnie Hein?

Absolutely.
If I wanted a Mal, she'd be my first stop. Period.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't look at the website-but I would trust your own thoughts-and go see them-recently saw a mal at an akc event and was really impressed by their looks and temperment-siiting calmly waiting for their turn in the ring-have no idea who the breeder was


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

SchDDR said:


> Konnie Hein?
> 
> Absolutely.
> If I wanted a Mal, she'd be my first stop. Period.


I second that. She is a wonderful breeder.


----------

